
Live SEO Course with Moz's Rand Fishkin - sytse
https://courses.platzi.com/courses/seo-training/
======
sytse
I think Rand is pretty awesome and the Platzi people did a great job on our
GitLab course, looking forward to this starting in 8 minutes.

